# Dry Hop help.



## DAC (5/3/14)

Never had this before, APA 11 days In fermenter, fully fermented out, added 50g of hops to dry hop for few days. 16 days now & still this slurry on top, taste's awsome but dry hop won't settle. 
There was some fine powdery hops in packet at time which could be the result.
Any one had this before, any help appreciated.


----------



## TheWiggman (5/3/14)

That's exactly what happened last time I dry hopped with naked pellets. Normally the hops get thrown in in a drawstring bag or special hop ball to avoid this happening. I'm sure there's a solution someone more experienced might be able to suggest, but I think your options are to bottle/keg, crash chill or polyclar.


----------



## DAC (5/3/14)

It's prob from the powdery hops that would normally sink I gather, I want to keg tomoz & few bottles & condition for a fortnight till room in fridge


----------



## Steve (5/3/14)

Looks delicious to me. If it tastes awesome that's what you'll get whether they're floating or sinking. Bottle away.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/3/14)

Hi DAC,

Is your FV in a fridge?

If it is then just turn temp down to 4c and the hops will drop out no worries.


----------



## JDW81 (5/3/14)

Give it another week in the fermenter and then bottle. Remember the beer will also clear in the bottle, and unless you're doing something strange you will draw the liquid from underneath anything that may still be floating on the surface.

JD


----------



## Steve (5/3/14)

JDW81 said:


> Give it another week in the fermenter and then bottle. Remember the beer will also clear in the bottle, and unless you're doing something strange you will draw the liquid from underneath anything that may still be floating on the surface.
> 
> JD


Another week! Its been in 16 days already. Get it in the bottles man.


----------



## vorno (5/3/14)

yip drop the temp down cold - like 1 or 2 c NOW, then rack or bottle. Dont leave another week or it's gonna get grassy. 3 to 5 days dry hop is plenty


----------



## DAC (5/3/14)

Think I will keg in the morning, sample smelt & tasted great today.


----------



## DAC (5/3/14)

Is there any issues with cold crashing before going in keg & then letting it sit at room temp until room available in kegerator


----------



## Steve (5/3/14)

Just keg it in the morning and leave at room temp until you have room. Cold crashing between now and the morning will do buckleys.


----------



## indica86 (6/3/14)

I generally CC for a day or two so the call of will do nothing may not be true for everyone.


----------



## Three Sheets (6/3/14)

Can you rack it through your mesh bag?? Then as they say, cold crash.


----------



## manticle (6/3/14)

Just bottle or keg and leave the sludge behind.


----------



## DAC (6/3/14)

It's all good, keg & some bottles today. Was nervous about the top sludge dropping down as I racked, it did a little but end product was pretty clear.
Live n learn, next time hop sock & the kids marbles.
Thanks again every one for your help! Cheers.


----------

